# Fishing Action Shot



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Taken on the final stop of the 2007 Tarpon Tomorrow Texas Tournament Series last weekend. Tournament website - www.tarpontomorrowproam.com


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Man, that is a sweet shot. Looks like a classic whaler too.

BTW, I'm no tarpon fisherman, but I thought you were supposed to "bow to the king" and that dude isn't.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That's one big minnow right there!!!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The angler, Larry Elrod is a very experienced tarpon fisherman. The truth is, sometimes they come up so fast, you don't have time to react. The rod is not totally bowed up if you'll notice. A lot of the tension is off of it.


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG! That is a sweet looking shot!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Now I can see that picture on a Saltwater Fishing Stamp or Something for the GCCA. I love it!!!


----------

